# Hoplias Aimara, 16"-18"



## Bryan (Apr 14, 2003)

I do know the locality but was asked not to give it so out of respect I am not.

This is why I sold the Piraya.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

This is the one just bought from G isn't it man-
Very nice....


----------



## massabsamurai (Mar 12, 2009)

awesome fish man. Post a feeding vid plz


----------



## Bryan (Apr 14, 2003)

Ak,

These came from the same exporter but not from George, although I would have called him for one. This came straight from the Old school Piranha man, Oliver. BTW. love the Staff, I had one just like it!

Massa,

Very soon!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Bryan said:


> Ak,
> 
> These came from the same exporter but not from George, although I would have called him for one. This came straight from the Old school Piranha man, *Oliver*. BTW. love the Staff, I had one just like it!
> 
> ...


Sweet deal man









Thanks on the Staffy :nod:


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

a very nice fish









and also i notice you got a catfish. is it a red tail? can you post some pics of that maybe if its not too much trouble


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

Trigger lover said:


> a very nice fish
> 
> 
> 
> ...


trigger he just posted pics of an Aimara and youre asking for pics of a red tail








thats a dream fish right there, very nice!


----------



## Bryan (Apr 14, 2003)

Trigger,

Pics coming.









Sapir,

I love my Redtails but I was wondering the same thing. To be honest a Redtail is the only thing I keep with Aggresive fish because they grow so fast and are so gluttonous they can usually hold their own. If not they are easily replaced at under $10.00.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

sapir said:


> a very nice fish
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*trigger he just posted pics of an Aimara and youre asking for pics of a red tail *:laugh: 
thats a dream fish right there, very nice!
[/quote]








im a big fan of catfish though so....

appreciate it Bryan. thanks.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Sweet score Bryan, how big will that thing get?


----------



## Bryan (Apr 14, 2003)

Around 40" in the wild.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

That's one badass looking wolf.


----------



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

Nice pick up Bry, that thing is a beast.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

incredible. that species is the "crown jewel" of predators, my fav freshwater species, and the only fish i would take over any piranha.

what's his behavior like, so far? banging the glass to get at you? lol


----------



## Bryan (Apr 14, 2003)

Not banging glass but flaring his gills out, he hasn't developed his appetite yet. I am still waiting for him to hit food so I can take some good pics.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Awesome man fully worth getting rid of the piraya for congrats on the awesome pickup.


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

nice pick up, cool that you can house it with another fish too, unlike most Serras


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

prob a cool looking fish just cant tell in those pics
grtz on the pic up
and me wanna see a feeding vid


----------



## mudfrog (Nov 2, 2007)

Very nice Aimara! I'm insanely jealous...


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Awesome predator! Watch your fingers..


----------



## starbury (Jan 30, 2006)

Soul Assassin said:


> nice pick up, cool that you can house it with another fish too, unlike most Serras


Uh yeah you can't i'm pretty sure that rtc is toast once the aimara get used to his new home. This thing is the king of all freshwater preds.


----------



## Bryan (Apr 14, 2003)

lol

Yes, almost certainly won't last which is why it is a $10.00 fish in there. Although this weekend the Redtail will go into another tank so I can manage the Aimaras food intake a little better.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Cool, but the tank looks like sh!t brother!!!!


----------



## Bryan (Apr 14, 2003)

Was going to say something but then I noticed you are only 18 and 90% of your posts are in the "lounge".

Kind of paints a good picture.....

You would think that with someone showing something like this fish you may have something better to contribute then a remark about the water stains or the lack of a background showing the paint and in turn making the water look coloured.


----------



## starbury (Jan 30, 2006)

How big is the bad boy? That is the fish of my dreams to bad i don't have an extra 5'gs lying around.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Bryan said:


> Was going to say something but then I noticed you are only 18 and 90% of your posts are in the "lounge".
> 
> Kind of paints a good picture.....
> 
> You would think that with someone showing something like this fish you may have something better to contribute then a remark about the water stains or the lack of a background showing the paint and in turn making the water look coloured.


The fish is cool no doubt, but to me how the tank appears is just as important if not a little more important than the actual fish- or else its just a cool fish in a dirty murky glass box.

display is very important imo when it comes to aquariums


----------



## Bryan (Apr 14, 2003)

Star,

The Aimara is 16"-18".

SYM,

Keep your tank however you like, I like substance not flash. That is why I keep my tanks bare, I wouldn't tell you your tank looks like "sh*t" just because you dress it up with fake plants...

you should "speak your mind" with a little more respect.


----------



## starbury (Jan 30, 2006)

Nice cant wait to see a video of the beast eating. I guess i should just look at the title duh.

And to that other dude it's like this would you rather have a sweet garage with a ford topaz or a plain jane garage with a bugatti in it. Humm thta's a tough choice



Bryan said:


> Star,
> 
> The Aimara is 16"-18".
> 
> ...


----------



## Bryan (Apr 14, 2003)

Star,

I have a feeling he may have internal parasites, his appetite isn't what it should be. I am starting treatment this weekend, he hasn't hit any food in front of me yet. He is very active though so I am not overly converned.


----------



## James Bond (Apr 4, 2009)

Bryan,

Looks great cant wait for some vids!


----------



## Bryan (Apr 14, 2003)

Thanks JB, maybe this weekend. Like I said, he isn't hitting food like he should.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

maybe try some prazi pro?


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Trigga said:


> maybe try some prazi pro?


Is it safe to Use even when You dont suspect parasites ?
i heard it can work wonders , boost metabolism etc.

Great Fish none the Less , I got rid of the Red wolf fish i had , thing was a Friggn Champ , But i want a Hoplias malibracus (spelling)

and not a Eurthyniss ? (Spelling lol)

Congrats again on the fish , You now Oficially have the Most bad ass Predatory fish on P Fury.


----------



## Bryan (Apr 14, 2003)

There isn't any parasites, I was being paranoid of a newly aquired resident.







He is doing well.

Crazeejohn,

Where are you located? I have a 12" F0 Mala from Altamira, Xingu. He has been with tankmates safely since he was 2" and eates like a champ! I am willing to let him go for a price.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Bryan said:


> There isn't any parasites, I was being paranoid of a newly aquired resident.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Bryan , If your not in a rush to sell him I need a few weeks to get another tank together and cycle it. PM if you can and we shall talk more about it.

Your From ontario , Which is golden i am from London Ontario , But frequently go back Home around the Brampton /Mississauga / Toronto area.


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

I feel like a newb, I have no idea what kind of fish that is. I have never heard of it before.
/ Leaves to google Hoplias Aimara


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

its the biggest, sexiest, scariest wolf that lives. grows huge 3 feet plus.

any news on a feeding vid?


----------



## Bryan (Apr 14, 2003)

He seems to be eating at night, I haven't tried snake prongs yet though. I will keep you informed.


----------

